# Sharing your Show Secrets



## Southern_Heart (Jan 24, 2005)

I was going threw all my show stuff the other day and found my horses Baby Booties.




Baby booties? You must be wondering as to why!





Well it all started when one time I was at a show and my goodness my horses feet were all dusty by the time I got to the gate. Seemed like I was forever bending down wiping them clean. So having gone to the store one day, I came across these really cute Baby Booties, and the thought struck me on how to keep the horses feet nice and dust free till I got to the gate. Of course I had to buy 2 pair, but they fit the horse great and tie right on. Then when you get to the gate you have nice shiny clean feet. Sounds silly but it really works





Just thought I would share my silly secret with ya.....





Now lets hear yours!!





Joyce


----------



## js1arab (Jan 24, 2005)

How about a secret that didn't work LOL. Let's just say I have ample chest. I didn't want to spend $50.00 on a no bounce bra, so I got the bright idea to vet wrap them down! Well, halfway through the class the stuff starts sliding off, ends up all tight and twisted and felt like I was wearing a python around my middle. Never been so glad to exit the ring in my life LOL. I'm still not wanting to pay that much for a bra so now I just pray I don't get so bouncy while I run as to loose my balance hehehe


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2005)

js1arab said:


> How about a secret that didn't work LOL. Let's just say I have ample chest. I didn't want to spend $50.00 on a no bounce bra, so I got the bright idea to vet wrap them down! Well, halfway through the class the stuff starts sliding off, ends up all tight and twisted and felt like I was wearing a python around my middle. Never been so glad to exit the ring in my life LOL. I'm still not wanting to pay that much for a bra so now I just pray I don't get so bouncy while I run as to loose my balance hehehe






THAT IS WAY TO FUNNY





i dont have any great secrets but will be watching this thread


----------



## Erica (Jan 24, 2005)

> How about a secret that didn't work LOL. Let's just say I have ample chest. I didn't want to spend $50.00 on a no bounce bra, so I got the bright idea to vet wrap them down! Well, halfway through the class the stuff starts sliding off, ends up all tight and twisted and felt like I was wearing a python around my middle. Never been so glad to exit the ring in my life LOL. I'm still not wanting to pay that much for a bra so now I just pray I don't get so bouncy while I run as to loose my balance hehehe


LOL





I was sort of in the same situation..........I went to a show at Regionals and my mom wans't able to come as she was doing hair for the Ms. Arkansas pageant and she is the person that always packs stuff for "ME" as I spend all mine time getting the horses ready and packing their stuff. That year I was showing my driving horse and had packed the dress to wear with her - black with some glitz and it was black sheer on the top and sleeves.......go to the tack room to change and low and behold no strapless bra and not to look tacky with bra straps showing through the shear material I also vetwraped myself.........not something I would want to do but it served the purpose.

For a TIP-

For white legged horses I always take a permanent marker and do the hoof by the hairline (if they have black hooves) that way when you paint their hooves you don't have to go all the way to the hairline cause if you ever get a single hair with some hoof polish it tends to just draw it up and Opps........and if you are in a hurry even the hoof polish remover don't get it off quick enough.


----------



## Feather1414 (Jan 24, 2005)

I think my worst mishap was when I forgot my bra entirely. I have NO chest, so I often wear padded bras to fit my show clothes. I decided to ball up tissue paper and use that with vet wrap.

It worked well then we hit hunter. IT ALL FELL OUT. There were these huge balls of toilet paper on the ground and form my shirt. I wont do that anymore!


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 24, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]We do hooves with a magic marker and clear polish that way no black blobs fall onto the white legs. something I do for my feet or did when I had access to them is the paper hospital booties, I would polish my boots and when I went to the ring wear the paper booties till I got in there. Another thing is if you do use black hoof polish or goo wear disposable gloves when applying.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Abby (Jan 24, 2005)

Speaking of hoof polish, I have a silver bay filly with striped hooves and one white one. What color would I use? Clear on all or black and clear on the white one?


----------



## Laura (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmmm...I know I'll have to add to this, but my first tip is for baby powder, great for smudges on white markings.

We used to use hair gel for manes, NO way now! We use products made for relaxing/conditiong the hair of black people or hair that tends to be very dry. The mink oil sheen spray and blue (forget the name) conditioning gel (not for control) is fantastic for laying a mane. Don't use the blue on a white mane though!!

I'll think of some more


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Where do you get the Mink oil sheen spray???

Robin


----------



## Littleum (Jan 25, 2005)

Baby booties! What a great idea!





I could knit some little hoof booties up in a FLASH.... I bet that Cascade yarn with the spandex in it would be absolutly perfect....allright, if you spot me in the stands with my dpns knitting booties, it's not because I'm in the family way.


----------



## Teedee (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey All,

Well never lost anything in the ring other than my nerves.



But I can't live through showing without french chalk. It is great for white touch ups. Best part is it is not messy or stains.

And I want to know what this mink oil spray sheen is too...please. Love the magic marker idea, I am going to try it this show season.

I love threads like this.. and thanks for the giggles..



I know I won't be trying any vet wrap bras...

Tammi


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 25, 2005)

another one is oil hairspray that is what i use can be found in any drug store in the ethnic products (boy that was the wrong way to word that sorry ) i use olive oil hair spray works great and much cheaper then show sheen.

and for the white hooves a judge told me once.. never use clear unless that hoof is sanded to perfection and looks amazing otherwise go for black


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't follow fashion,, be tasteful. Followed the same with the horses I showed.

They were clean,slick coat, whiskers trimmed, eye lashes left on, muzzle _not_ shaved, they where Elegant. I always placed in the top three places with the Andalusians.


----------



## melissa (Jan 25, 2005)

one of those black gripper things for a nose twitch. doesn't hurt as much as a twitch ( and yes I tried it on my nose and lip



). keeps em distracted and I can clip alone. even the one who rears from fear...

concealer - i had a mare that rub her butt the night before her class and she was sorrel so the black skin was showing and I used concealer to minimize the color difference


----------



## melissa (Jan 25, 2005)

ELECTRICAL TAPE how could i forget that!!!!! it fixes all sorts of tack and harness issues.

BUNGEE CORDS


----------



## minih (Jan 25, 2005)

> ELECTRICAL TAPE how could i forget that!!!


We do the same thing with duct tape. Hang the tarps in the stall area to enclose, use it on the tarps on the floor in the tack room to keep them from shifting underfoot, hold on blankets, hold neck sweats, have even used it for a pair of pants that were too long and needed to be hemmed on the inside. I know there are some other things but can't remember at the moment.


----------



## zacharyfarms (Jan 25, 2005)

What black gripper thing do you use for a twitch??????


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 25, 2005)

Tips..WHERE do I start LOL

Hair bobbles (hair elastics with little bobbles on the end) to keep the tail off the ground before the class, you avoid the wave that a knot makes, or after his bath it keeps the tail off the ground while it dries

Baby Powder or Corn Starch for white legs and in a white tail I will sprinkle through it to keep it really white (or even a light chestnut tail)

White feet, never use clear as it makes them yellowish, so I sand, then wash with SOS pads and then use white sneaker polish once dry..rub off excess then clear.

Grease..a blob of baby oil and a blob of vaseline/glycerine mixed in the palm works better than ultra IMHO (and way cheaper)

Listerine!! Great on a corner of the towel with a dab of baby oil to clean inside of ears..makes them clean as a whistle and refreshed

Q-Tips for touching up black feet (mind you may get the marker into the box asap)

Black shoe polish works great as an undercoat to the shiny black ..fills in the ridges a little

Shoe shine sponge (I "borrow" them from the hotels) to touch up harness or halters at the show

Healthy Hair!!! A must for the final rinse of a tail or mane or body..then as drying spray show sheen or whatever on the SOFT body brush and brush with hair..(try it, you'll love the result)

TUTTLES..I LOVE warm water with a dollop of tuttles and a quick bucket wash after they work, watch the water BEAD off their coats (especially for a newly clipped coat..adds oils) and boy do they feel refreshed~

A ROLL of shoe lace LOL..I have more uses for shoe laces than the shoe lace people so I buy it in a big spool

BABY WIPES..a must have for a quick once over before final touches

SHOP VAC..saves the arms lol

DOUBLE K's.. omg HOW THE HECK DID I GET BY THE LAST 30 YEARS WITHOUT EM??????

Palm sander...saves on the back for sanding feet (mine learn to put foot up on block while I sand away..oh and for sand paper I use Body Shop grade- grit 250 which makes the job a little longer but mega smooth without peeling ninety layers of hoof off

I have sooo many more, from my days grooming 10-14 Saddlebred or Hackneys at big shows, and they had to look as pristine as anything, but you had to do it in less time!!!!

Kim

PS sew some satin into an old sheet, once horse is bathed and final rinsed in Healthy hair, throw this on to keep the hair slick, then use the sheen on the brush..


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, Kim, I'll show for you this year but ONLY if you do the grooming! Wow! You have some great ideas there!

I laughed so hard at the vetrap stories! Talk about life's most embarrassing moments! LOL!!!!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 25, 2005)

Judy..

I SWEAR if I see ANY vetrap in your grooming box I'll have to get the depends!

I too was giggling about the vetrap, however I used elastic track bandages, with the little tiny horse hairs in them, in the summer. Get the idea?? ITCH ITCH


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Jan 25, 2005)

js1arab said:


> How about a secret that didn't work LOL. Let's just say I have ample chest. I didn't want to spend $50.00 on a no bounce bra, so I got the bright idea to vet wrap them down! Well, halfway through the class the stuff starts sliding off, ends up all tight and twisted and felt like I was wearing a python around my middle. Never been so glad to exit the ring in my life LOL. I'm still not wanting to pay that much for a bra so now I just pray I don't get so bouncy while I run as to loose my balance hehehe


That just made me laugh



, sorry, but I'm allowed, I'm chesty too



, so I can SO totally relate to the bounce factor, I guess it was just the 'visual' of the vetwrap getting all twisted up


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 25, 2005)

I just came on line and I am rolling in tears over some of the stories!!



Still can't get the vet wrap out of my mind!!



Going to make me wonder now the next time I go to a show. Just too funny!

Love all the helpfull hints. Keep posting and I''ll keep saving them!!!

Joyce


----------



## Mini**Lover (Jan 25, 2005)

Everybody these are great tips and some funny ones





Thanks alot


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2005)

Robin1 said:


> Where do you get the Mink oil sheen spray???
> Robin


Wal-Mart Supercenter~LOL I'll check the brand names tonight. I LOVE this stuff, as it actually conditions the mane and doesn't have to be washed out! The same goes for the conditioning gel stuff, it REALLY conditions and never gets flakey.

I'll get you all of the brand names this evening.


----------



## minimule (Jan 25, 2005)

For sanding the feet, I use one of those sanding "sponges". I get them at Home Depot in the sanding area. They come in different grits and are flexible to go around the hoof.

Someone showed me the white shoe polish on white feet but they forgot the part about rubbing off the excess. It looked really tacky with just the WHITE feet.


----------



## Erica (Jan 25, 2005)

Laura

Would that sheen spray you are talking about be "PINK"?

I use the stuff and it works great is a lot cheaper than Ultra or Pepi


----------



## Chynagurl8 (Jan 25, 2005)

I use pink as well, it really works!!

Good tips guys!! Keep 'em comming!

Vetwrap, I never would have thought, too funny!!!


----------



## Rockin (Jan 26, 2005)

I've used both a palm sander and a drill with a sanding disc. The drill is much faster but takes a little practice. I'll probably take a block to the next show to get the hooves off the ground.


----------



## REO (Jan 26, 2005)

I showed Sonny as a yearling and he was a handful! He loved to get the chain in his mouth (show chain) and not let go. As we stood in line for the results, I didn't know he had taken the chain in his mouth and we went to get his 1st place and he reared up and almost flipped because he had that chain and tried to lunge ahead of me and jerked himself. We went all the way up there with him on his hind feet and me following him trying to give him slack.

Then I showed him! Before the next show I painted his chain with Dawn dish soap and let it dry. You couldn't see the soap, but he sure tasted it in his next class! The look on his face when he spit the chain out was priceless! He never did it again!


----------



## Abby (Jan 26, 2005)

I too am chesty, years ago I was showing and used a sports bra. But it made one boob in the middle!



What a sight!!


----------



## Jenn (Jan 26, 2005)

We can't get by without duct tape, safety pins, zip ties, and baby wipes.


----------



## Laura (Jan 26, 2005)

Okay, my list of favorite goodies! Left to right





*Lustrasilk Aloe Vera CHOLESTEROL*, super detangling formula (and it does)

I use it to lay manes & tail tops just before a class (another one NOT for white manes & tails!), it's light green! LOL, I just put it in MY hair for conditioing and I'll wash it out in a little while






You can leave this on your skin, some of the others are too heavy.

*Luster's PINK Sheen Spray*, GREAT for a final spray then comb flat, over manes for smoothing, tail tops (the fluffy V that should NEVER be fluffy in the ring) and topline sheen.

Dana's favorite, I like it OK

*Let's JAM*, shining and conditioning gel, another not for white manes, but great for laying a mane or tail top.

*ULTRA SHEEN*, by Johnson's Products, it's blue or green, DON'T try it on white or light manes. I LOVE this stuff, but have towels nearby for your hands!

*ALL WAYS*, castor oil conditioning hair dress. It is heavyweight and like the Ultra Sheen, it's great for flyaway manes & fluffy tailheads & v's. It's my FAVORITE, it's CLEAR and perfect for all mane types/colors. It's a heavy laying cream though.

Of course, I ALWAYS keep lots of baby oil gel around and my wide tip magic marker.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 26, 2005)

Minimule..

OMG yes the most important is to wipe off the excess or you have these parade horse white feet..eek!

Reo..

LOLOLOL..I did the opposite, had a horse that hated his bits, no matter what they where, so I rubbed Vaseline on the mouth piece and sprinkled sugar on it..BOY did he like his bits after a while..U just had to pick up his bridle and he would open his yap..so now I do it on ALL the bits especially for the colts etc.

Kim


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use a small suitcase on wheels with a handle to pull it for a harness box at shows. Its easy to transport, keeps my harness, halter, gloves, a few rags and brushes and other small items clean and handy. Then I don't have to leave anything of major value with my stall, I can pack it up and carry it with me. I also don't leave my show clothes with my stall, but rather toss whatever I need for the class inside the suitcase before bringing it down to the stall area, and bringing it back to my trailer in between classes. I keep my show harness in it year round to keep it clean and dry, but still allowing the leather to breath, unlike a plastic container.

I keep a seperate tack trunk, that is heavy and locked (to avoid someone walking off with it) in the stall area with feed, brushes, blankets etc. We have a week long show here and I usually stay in Sue C's horse trailer... I bring a cooler fridge that plugs in, and a long extension cord so I don't buy as much show food, and I can continue to serve my horse his cold beet pulp which I always keep refridgerated. A little taste of home



I put a double sized air mattress and a lamp in there and it sure saves on hotel costs!


----------



## melissa (Jan 26, 2005)

the black gripper thing is a clamp that is plastic with orange on the ends. they sell them at lowes and stuff. you use them to hold things together when you are using a saw horse. not sure what the technical name is. I get the 1" size one and it is usually on an endcap. if you go in and describe it they will know cuz that is what I do


----------



## Beccy (Jan 26, 2005)

js1arab said:


> How about a secret that didn't work LOL. Let's just say I have ample chest. I didn't want to spend $50.00 on a no bounce bra, so I got the bright idea to vet wrap them down! Well, halfway through the class the stuff starts sliding off, ends up all tight and twisted and felt like I was wearing a python around my middle. Never been so glad to exit the ring in my life LOL. I'm still not wanting to pay that much for a bra so now I just pray I don't get so bouncy while I run as to loose my balance hehehe


A python!!! Ohmigosh, that is just hysterical!!





I don't show yet, but will tuck away all these great ideas! Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## susanne (Jan 26, 2005)

hmmm...with what seems to be a connection between ample-chested women and minis, we may just have a lot more men getting involved in showing, thanks to this thread!!


----------



## Korofi (Jan 26, 2005)

susanne said:


> hmmm...with what seems to be a connection between ample-chested women and minis, we may just have a lot more men getting involved in showing, thanks to this thread!!


LOL, Susanne!








Great stories and wonderful tips! Thanks all!


----------



## mizbeth (Jan 26, 2005)

I also use shoe polish on the hoofs and muzzle/eyes, the day before the show. It blends really really nice. I add the black shine to hoofs over the shoe polish, it does help fill in the uneven spots. I use the paste in a can but have seen some use the liquid.

I like Fermodyl for conditioner tho. , you put it on and leave it on the mane and tails. Really nice stuff! You get it at the beauty supply.


----------



## Pepipony (Jan 26, 2005)

Tooo Chesty, boy do I know that one



With riding I have yet to find a bra that works even minimally well. Have spent boocoo bucks and nothing works. Soooooooo I have 'fixed' that by wearing a fairly tight fitting denim vest in classes that allow it. In Halter classes I wear a hip length jacket and never, ever do I wear a shirt that isnt either buttoned all the way up or at least has a high neck.

As far as a show tip? Best one is only do what your horse likes to do. Or at the very least strike a deal w/him LOL The day before a show they have the total day off and are put out to pasture. They just get a bath in the evening if needed. Same with the day after, complete day off. The second day we do what they want, go trail riding etc ( people freak out that I ride my show horses down the road or to ropings etc) only at the 3rd day off do they go back to work. That kept my guys fresh and super happy.


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Jan 26, 2005)

Abby said:


> I too am chesty, years ago I was showing and used a sports bra. But it made one boob in the middle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you hate that!? I always called it my "uniboob"


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Mizbeth,

You put the shoe polish on the muzzle/eyes? Doesn't that irritate the skin?

Robin


----------



## Laura (Jan 26, 2005)

susanne said:


> hmmm...with what seems to be a connection between ample-chested women and minis, we may just have a lot more men getting involved in showing, thanks to this thread!!


LOL,add me to that group. My MOTHER gasped the first time she ever saw me in a tight slinky...like she didn't know they were there all the time~ROFL. She said WHERE DID THOSE COME FROM? I said, "according to you, Grandma Harrell!"


----------



## Cathy_H (Jan 26, 2005)

Through the years we have dyed several black manes that had been turned red by the sun. Sometimes there were spots of red where we missed. Black magic marker hides the red every time. A compact of cheap assorted powder eye shadows in several colors. Great for touching up & blending nicks etc no matter what color the horse.


----------



## Mini~Lover (Jan 26, 2005)

You guys are cracking me up!! I am laughing soo hard at all the "ample chest" stories!! I dont have that problem yet, thats for sure



I know Ill never use vet wrap though



! Great tips too! Lol, ahhh, so funny, Im STILL laughing! -Katie


----------



## Marty (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint yalls but I don't have any boob stories. I loved the "uniboob"

For those really thick unruly frizzy manes, I go to a beauty supply house and get PERMASTRAIGHT or any africanamerican products to straighten hair. They all seem to work well for me. No more thinning manes. The thick manes just seem to fall straight and sleek appearing a whole lot thinner.

I also use corn starch on white legs

I also wear a full "apron" for grooming and don't take it off until right before my class because I am a slob and tend to spill stuff.

I keep a small rag in my back pocket

Never leave home without your baby wipes.

I also keep my show stuff in my trailer in my rubbermaids and never unload it. I have duplicates of mostly everything I own so I don't have to worry about what I left behind, including electric cords and my own hoses and all grooming equipment. Just buy double and keep one set of everything in the trailer. Also a packed suitcase with some decent clothes. And a garbage can in my tackroom in the trailer.

I clean out my trailer at the show too so we don't drive home in a mess. Less to clean up and organize back at home.

I also like to wash my horse at the show too before the return home so I don't have to do that there either. Good excuse for having to stay late and meet more people.





Ok if anyone out there is still riding: I use to get so hot at the shows in Florida so underneath my chaps I wore shorts, never jeans. You can't tell and it's much more comfy.


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Swiffers, they are great for taking any dust off your cart, horse, basically anything before going in the ring.





Robin


----------



## horsefeather (Jan 26, 2005)

Last year we started using mascara for the top of the eyes, softened with a little vasoline. Liked the look and knew it was OK for my horse since I've used it. I also quit clipping all the hair out of the ears. I think a little hair needs to be left to keep bugs and things out, so I clip short, then black ears and you can't tell the hair is there.


----------



## MiniHGal (Jan 26, 2005)

We have a small carry bag of grooming stuff--brushes, hoofpick, QuikClean, etc in our trailer in the tackroom in case we want to just go for a little excursion(say to a friends or a fun show).

We also keep ALL the grooming tools in one big plastic tub--grooming kit, show sheen(or other resident product), hoof polish(not really used at all yet), a big bottle of QuikClean, rags, harness cleaning stuff(in a ice cream bucket--very handy!), halters(big and small), lead ropes, twine(and lots of it!), ductape, scissors, shampoo and conditioner, yarn and braiding stuff...and the list goes on.

We also have two 'spares kits' that travel with the carts(usually on them) that contain a wrench, electrical tape, latigo, rein and trace splice, leatherman/awl/holepunch, another hoofpick, halter and leadrope. These are carried on all phases of a CDE in case of breakage or other failure.

I would also carry a full tool kit--screwdrivers, wrenchs, socket, etc. You never know....



We also carry a vet kit that stays in the horse trailer in case of problems or colic.

We always have extra helmets, whips, number holders, halters, wraps(legs), blankets, and leapropes in the trailer in case of an emergency.


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Jan 27, 2005)

A wise trainer once told me to never use baby oil because it sucks up the dirt. Also, she said to use those white baby diapers as rags. They are better at taking the dust off. And for grass stains on your horses all I can say is cowboy magic. I love that stuff. Oh and for the bra issue, I wear a sports bra and an A-shirt tank top because they are kind of like an extra support, and when you are done you can take your show shirt off right away.(for those extremly hot days)


----------



## susanne (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay...so I gritted my teeth, made sure no one saw me, and ducked into Wal Mart...

and for leaving behind my scruples, I got nada...

It turns out that our St. Helens Wal Mart is a true Mal Wart, and a B-flat, white bread dorky one at that. They carry none of these products, and the department manager had never even heard of them.

I'm going to call one of the black hair care stores in Portland and see what they have...I'll feel better buying from a small business owner anyway.


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I was at a Beauty supply store today and they had Pink. When I asked them about hair relaxers , they wanted to know if I wanted the kind with or without Lye?



I am assuming that you wouldn't use one with Lye in it but thought I should ask.



By the way I thought she was going to pass out when I told her it was for a horse.



She seemed to be a little confused to start with as I personally don't need the stuff.





Robin


----------



## Sandyboy1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh my, the bra stories are killing me



I am definately too "gracefully endowed" to be rodeoing, tying calves, and running with my minis. The only thing that saves me is the sports bras. I have never had a problem with the uniboob though



Actually I just wear two, one right over the other. It totally takes the bounce away and keeps me from looking too "big" when I wear a tight shirt. The vet wrap stories are killing me, now just think I hear about duct tape too. Maybe a little of that to hold the vetwrap up



Just kidding



I love all the tips.


----------



## Jennie_07 (Jan 30, 2005)

hehe,





You all have some funny stories to tell! I too, don't show but I am looking into it! I know this is OFF TOPIC but can you straighten or curl your mini's hair before a show?

happy showing,

-Jennie


----------



## 2minis (Jan 31, 2005)

lol, I thought I was the only white lady getting funny looks buying black hair care products! afrosheen also works well for muzzles/ears, and those products are alot cheaper than the ones sold for horses!


----------



## Erin (Jul 30, 2005)

:risa_suelos:Ohmigosh! LOL!!!





Love the vet wrap stories... I was just eating my midnight snack and I practically spit my cereal all over the keyboard I was laughing so hard!!! Oh man, is that ever funny!

All boob stories aside though, there are some great tips on here! Keep them coming!!!

Erin


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 30, 2005)

Two words if you drive: ELECTRICAL TAPE. I noticed at a clinic this spring that one of my keepers on my hold-back strap had broken and I brought it up to the clinician. He waved me off when I mentioned having it repaired and said "Two words my dear: electrical tape." I tried it, and now it is my mantra.

Cavesson won't stay out of your horses eyes? Electrical tape. Hold-back strap busted? Electrical tape. Strap ends annoying the heck out of you and no time to trim them? Electrical tape. Need to secure marathon times to a cart with no dash? Electrical tape. You get the idea!

There was actually a spot on my presentation safety checksheet at the CDE asking "Are all harness straps/connections appropriately secured or taped?" That blew my mind, but apparently taping stuff is so standard it's formalized in ADS.

Wouldn't go anywhere without a roll now.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's my take on what worked and what didn't for me... (actually, for Mingus...) And yes, I totally sold out and went to a Walmart in Portland that carried the good stuff, although they also carry even more great things at Fred Meyer.

As many of you know from my past posts, I aim for a natural look -- no shaved muzzle, and he has a gorgeous natural summer coat, so I aim to enhance without too much goo...

Cholesterol -- I don't body clip him, so I think the benefits were lost on him. Sure made my hands nice and soft, though!

Pink -- He really didn't need it -- that shine is all his own -- but I used it to accent his muscles, the slope of his shoulder, and sprayed some on my hands and rubbed it on his muzzle.

I did clip his muzzle with a 30 blade, not close at all, so this gave a nice sheen but not the patent leather look that I wouldn't do.

Shine -- a conditioning pommade. This stuff is GREAT! It gave just enough control to his mane and forelock without making it greasy, yet made it look wonderful -- healthy and naturally glossy. I also put it selectively through his tail so that it was still fluffy and natural, but also caught the light.

Shoe polish -- I honestly like the way this looks better than hoof polish, as it gives a matte sheen rather than a high gloss. Beware, though...it doesn't repel the dirt as I would guess the shiny polishes do. I have an applicator of Kiwi clear wax sitting around...I may experiment to see how this looks, if it keeps the matte sheen but perhaps smoothes out the hoof...

Black sharpie felt pen -- good for touch ups on hooves and sun-bleached spots on mane, although his mane is pretty black this year.

Walmart brand tangle-free leave-in spray for kids -- Doesn't do much on a dry mane and tail, but after a bath this stuff works great and really speeds things up. Won't replace Cowboy Magic, but it costs less than $2.

Pockets -- never again will I enter the show ring without pockets! At our Spanaway show disaster, on top of Mingus' behavior, I had no pockets for bribes -- I mean treats!

A little girl to distract Mingus from his show nerves -- gotta find a kid I can borrow. Mingus adores little kids in general and little girls in particular, and he had a little admirer at the county fair that took his mind off all of the big horses. Anybody know where I can rent one?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 31, 2005)

Susanne, you could produce your own?? They do permanent rentals, too.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 31, 2005)

WOW! I wondered where this post came from with 5 pages since yesterday! I had to look at the dates.

But it must have waaaaaay back there!

Robin 1

No the black shoe polish does not irriate their skin. It makes the muzzles and eyes look very natural when done the day before the show and does not rub off on you then either. Remember I use the paste in the little round can.

I bet there are more new stories to add to this post now?

B


----------



## kaykay (Jul 31, 2005)

we are always showing pintos with white legs and tails. How stupid am i?? LOL

We never go to a show without a can of white touch up spray. Works much better then chalk or baby powder. Patches came in a raging heat at congress last year and we didnt have time to wash her down between each class. Thank goodness a friend ran over with the can of white spray






also i just learned this one from lisa davis. if you get hoof polish on a horses legs (we have one that rubs her legs together after you apply polish ughh) spray quickly with hairspray and it takes it right back off.


----------



## Jess P (Jul 31, 2005)

Take a half an onion (cut) and after sandpapering your hooves, roll the onion on the hoof so the juice gets on the hoof, then paint it over with hoof polish. EXTRA shine


----------



## sfmini (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is one I learned from Jim McKeith of Snowberry that just blew my mind. After applying hoof polish spray with water. Somehow causes a chemical reaction and the polish dries instantly.

One we used to do with the arabs and are too lazy to do anymore is to sand hooves, then apply the paste hoof polish, black on black, white or clear on white. Dry, buff, then apply hoof polish. The hooves shine like nothing you have ever seen.


----------



## wcr (Jul 31, 2005)

We are planning to get a hazmat suit for our good friend Sandy(sedeh). At a show this spring she was applying hoof black when the horse moved and sent hoof black spraying everywhere. Mind you, this was the maiden voyage for her new white truck, camper and horsetrailer. Hoof black was everywhere; across the white trailer, all over her pinto colt, up her body, all over her face and glasses. She looked like a leopard appy. When we finally stopped laughing we took a picture, which doesn't do her justice, and spent the next half hour getting black goo off of everything.


----------



## js1arab (Jul 31, 2005)

I just found another new thing I like very well alo. I do sandpaper for most shows, but we had a smaller show coming up and I've been feeling so blah lately that I decided to see if I could just get them good and clean without worrying about smoothing any grooves or anything (and there striped hooves so I don't black them). I got those Scotch scrubbing pads (the green things in the household cleaning section) I got them just slightly damp, used a little of the shampoo and quick as a whistle they were bright and clean. If it weren't for having to smooth sometimes, I'd never sand again





a couple more things I've learned over time is one, try to make a routine for the day of the show. Try to do things in a certain order as it tends to help your nerves as you are focusing on the order of things instead of freaking out wondering what to do next. Secondly (and after a stupid mistake this weekend I am doing this myself) Always keep a set of coggins papers in your show box!!! I tend to leave all my paperwork together and it is generally the first thing I pack. I like to keep the binder in the house as I record my health info etc in there also. Well, as I'm trying to show myself and help three other people this weekend, I got so busy packing for everyone that I forgot the most important thing. I will now have an extra copy made for my show box!!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 31, 2005)

LMAO...all those stories are great!!



I have never heard of the vet wrap bra's till today, and I also learned, NEVER to wear one!!





As for the tips...these are the ones I can think of that havent been mentioned

(I dont think anyways)...

- *To get a fuller tale *(or mane)..take a brush and "back brush" the opposite way, gently until it "bushes up" a bit (wont take much) and then very gently comb a small layer of hair over top so it doesnt look tangly or messy (Leaving most of the "under hair" in a tangle). This works great for horses that have a very weak or dull looking tale...and remember to shine it up with Pepi, or whatever you prefer to use...

- *For a bleached black mane or tail * spray "Black Magic" throughout the whole tale... you can get it at a local tack shop. It is like spray paint so try not to get any on you!! Once you spray it on...let it dry thoroughly before you comb it out because the paint will just all come off...

- *To enhance dark legs (ex. on a buckskin)* also use Black Magic to make it look more "fresh". It sure does make it look a lot better!

- *To make a horses eye and muzzle LOOK balded* use a black permanent marker and put some clear "grease" over top and it looks really good, and you wouldnt even tell you didnt take the time to bald



Note: You can also use a black marker on balded areas...it enhances the dark coloured skin and it also looks great!

Thanks for all the tips! I LOVE the baby booties idea... I know what to add to my shopping list next time I go out



!

-Kris


----------



## Robin1 (Jul 31, 2005)

OK, careful guys. Using Black Magic on the legs in NOT allowed.



It is also NOT allowed to use anything to whiten the legs/body of a horse.



I watched a judge in a color class wipe a finger on the white areas of all the horses looking for powder, chalk, anything.





Robin


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 31, 2005)

I have seen people use it at AMHA nationals all the time... not everyone goes in a colour class? And, this stuff doesnt rub off...

-Kris


----------



## ruffian (Jul 31, 2005)

I take a short length of 1/4" black elastic and loop it through the rings of my show halters. I measure it so it's snug, but not tight on the horse, and tie it in a square knot. Make sure to pull it tight and test it to make sure the knot holds. Trim the ends close. Holds the halter in place, and you can have the chain looser. Judges never see the elastic and the halters stay on!


----------

